

Google's Motorola loses a summary judgment decision after Microsoft FRAND trial - Suraj-Sun
http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/12/googles-motorola-loses-summary-judgment.html

======
TopTrix
Thank God! At-least someone is their to challenge compete with Google.

